# Los Angeles Pigeon Club Young Bird Show Next Sunday



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*** REMINDER *** Los Angeles Pigeon Club Young Bird Show next Sunday 09/11/16 at Irvine Regional Park. Would love to see you there! If you are attending as a visitor, no real need to get there until 11-ish.

LAPC 2016 Young Bird Show


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Wish I lived closer and could attend. Thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Same as every year you know how we are about pictures, more is better.
Dave


----------

